# TELEPHONE se reforme



## sc3fab (22 Février 2008)

Salut à tous, 

Ce matin, à la radio, j'ai entendu une bonne nouvelle, le groupe TELEHONE se reforme, concert prévu au SDF en 2009.

Vos avis, vos impressions et surtout vos infos si vous avez !


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2008)

Ils proposent quoi comme forfaits ?


----------



## agitated (22 Février 2008)

SDF ? Beaucoup trop grand, et trop peu acoustique...
J'adore ce groupe, mais ce sera sans moi


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2008)

agitated a dit:


> SDF ? Beaucoup trop grand, et trop peu acoustique...
> J'adore ce groupe, mais ce sera sans moi



Je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un concert pour les Scouts de France. Très ascoutiques, ceux là.


----------



## agitated (22 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un concert pour les Scouts de France. Très ascoutiques, ceux là.


Peut être un concert de soutien aux plus démunis remarque :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2008)

Le téléphone fait radio maintenant ?


Tain je pige rien au topic...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2008)

Oh surprise, un vieux groupe de rock qui se reforme! 

C'est pas du tout dans l'air du temps, ça.
Que voilà des gens originaux...


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2008)

C'est qui, téléphone ?


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2008)

Il paraît qu'ils vont enregistrer un duo avec les Musclés. Mais c'est une rumeur.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est qui, téléphone ?



Bah, faudrait déjà poser la question sur le bon forum.


----------



## sc3fab (22 Février 2008)

Je sais pas   , j'ai juste entendu cette news à la radio, donc tous à la pêche


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> Je sais pas   , j'ai juste entendu cette news à la radio, donc tous à la pêche



La pêche au téléphone sans fil ça va être compliqué


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, faudrait déjà poser la question sur le bon forum.



Je suis largué, là. Donc, il existe un téléphone qui se déforme et se reforme tout seul ? Et c'est quoi l'interêt ? Il prend la forme de la poche ? Et c'est un truc pour les SDF ?


----------



## sc3fab (22 Février 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh surprise, un vieux groupe de rock qui se reforme!
> 
> C'est pas du tout dans l'air du temps, ça.
> Que voilà des gens originaux...



C'est sur qu'ils n'ont pas beaucoup innovés, mais bon, pourquoi ils s'en gêneraient ?

Après chacun mes (heuuu ses) goût et on en a vu d'autre plus ridicule.  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2008)

Je suis le seul à avoir lu ca ?! 



sc3fab a dit:


> Ce matin, à la radio, j'ai entendu *une bonne nouvelle*, le groupe TELEHONE se reforme


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et c'est un truc pour les SDF ?



Les ADF eux ont un fixe. Logique. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'il ont un domicile sinon pas moyen de brancher le téléphone. CQFD. Par contre, je ne vois pas bien pourquoi le téléphone se déforme et se reforme :mouais: Ça doit dépendre des options peut-être


----------



## Craquounette (22 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Donc, il existe un téléphone qui se déforme et se reforme tout seul ? Et c'est quoi l'interêt ? Il prend la forme de la poche ?





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Par contre, je ne vois pas bien pourquoi le téléphone se déforme et se reforme :mouais:



Et oui, imaginez un téléphone qui se forme et se déforme selon la poche dans laquelle il se glisse... 

Dans la poche arrière d'un jeans, hop un petit tel ultra plat  histoire que la rondeur des fesses ne soit pas déformée, que le profil soit toujours agréable à l'oeil.
Dans la poche avant du mâle déprimé, ce modèle-ci histoire de lui redonner le moral.
Dans la poche d'une soutane, il pourrait prendre cette forme (attention!Ne pas inverser avec le modèle précédent!!). Le seul problème avec les croix est qu'elles se perdent facilement..
Un tel à glisser directement dans votre soutien-gorge mesdames (n'oubliez pas de le séparer en 2 ou alors d'en acheter 2  )...

Non mais franchement, c'est bien ce tel qui se déforme et se reforme, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un tel à glisser directement dans votre soutien-gorge mesdames (n'oubliez pas de le séparer en 2 ou *alors d'en acheter 2*  )...



Génial pour les conversations à 3  Il ne manque plus que le signal d'appel


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Génial pour les conversations à 3  Il ne manque plus que le signal d'appel



Surtout leur signaler l'appel, malheureuse. Feront déja assez de bruit comme ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2008)

Ils ont un iPhone ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Argent
trop cher
trop grand
la vie n'a pas de prix - je dis
Argent
trop cher,
trop grand
la vie n'a pas de prix, pas de prix, pas de prix, pas de priiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiix
(solo)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Argent
> trop cher
> trop grand
> la vie n'a pas de prix - je dis
> ...




je voudrais pas dire mais ta touche i est coincée.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et oui, imaginez un téléphone qui se forme et se déforme


télephone...gonflant en quelque sorte.  

ps et en premiere partie y aura qui?
Dorothée?Et à l'entracte remix  molasson  par Bob S???
Ce sera sponsorisé par radio nostalgie?

Que tout cela est triste...


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2008)

Après Manoeuvre a la nouvelle star en compagnie de Lio, c'est le retour des années 80 a fond la


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2008)

Pour le meilleur ou pour le pire ?!...


----------



## PawBroon (22 Février 2008)

En même temps c'est de suite plus simple que pour les Beatles.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils ont un iPhone ?



Peut-être celui avec les options en plus


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Après Manoeuvre a la nouvelle star en compagnie de Lio, c'est le retour des années 80 a fond la



Oui, années marquées par des textes hautement réprouvés par la morale. 

_ Ca me déplairait pas que tu m'embrasses
NA NA NA
Mais faut saisir ta chance avant qu'elle passe
NA NA NA
Si tu cherches un truc pour briser la glace
BANANA BANANA BANANA

C'est le dessert
Que sert
L'abominable homme des neiges
A l'abominable enfant teenage
Un amour de dessert
BANANA NA NA NA NA BANANA SPLIT

Les cerises confites sont des lipsticks
NA NA NA
Qui laissent des marques rouges sur l'antarctique
NA NA NA
Et pour le faire fondre une tactique
BANANA BANANA BANANA

* Baisers givrés sur les montagnes blanches*
NA NA NA
* On dirait que les choses se déclenchent*
NA NA NA
* La chantilly s'écroule en avalanche*
BANANA BANANA BANANA

(Solo )
_


----------



## fedo (22 Février 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> j'ai entendu une bonne nouvelle,



il doit y avoir un mot en trop.
ou alors ils vont pouvoir lancer le concept du split par SMS certifié conforme par Airy Routier mais là je m'égare.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Téléphone, pour ses trente ans,
est un peu triste en s'reformant,

Tous ses vieux fans n'ont plus vingt ans
Y sont tous chauves et bedonnants

Des plus péchus, y en a cinq cent
Pour cracher l'monde en l'vomissant

Ça commence à s'voir,
à faire un peu crevard
se reformer en quête de gloire
la SACEM comm' dernier espoir

Au r'voiiiiiiiir (tou dou dou dou tou dou dou dou doudou)


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> * Baisers givrés sur les montagnes blanches*



C'est un coup à s'attraper un chaud et froid ça :hosto:  parce que, tout de même, la suite est éloquente : 

Faut dire que je fais
Un de ces rodéos
Que j'ai sinistré plus d'une zone
Ils ont bien raison les météos
De donner des noms de filles aux cyclones

{Refrain x4:}
Je casse tout, tout, tout
Casse tout, tout, tout
Ce que je touche


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tous ses vieux fans n'ont plus vingt ans
> Y sont tous chauves et bedonnants



:mouais:

A l'époque j'étais plutôt Trust, question français ! Mon Dieu .... 

_ Ecraser les gens est devenu ton passe-temps.
En les eclaboussant, tu deviens genant.
Dans ton desespoir, il reste un peu d'espoir
Celui de voir les gens sans fard et moins batards.
Mais cesse de faire le point, serre plutot les poings,
Bouge de ta retraite, ta conduite est trop parfaite
Releve la gueule, je suis la, t'es pas seul
Ceux qui t'enviaient, aujourd'hui te jugeraient._


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est un coup à s'attraper un chaud et froid ça :hosto:  parce que, tout de même, la suite est éloquente :
> 
> Faut dire que je fais
> Un de ces rodéos
> ...



marraine, je crois que c'est l'heure de ta tisane. Et puis, gloire et beautée va pas tarder à démarrer. La, oui, tout doux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> marraine, je crois que c'est l'heure de ta tisane. Et puis, gloire et beautée va pas tarder à démarrer. La, oui, tout doux.



Tais-toi et roule, enfin si tu arrives à démarrer la Kawa  

Pour revenir sur Téléphone, beaucoup ont parié au moment de la séparation qu'Aubert/Kolinka s'en sortirait mieux que Bertignac/Corinne. Au final, il faut croire qu'ils avaient tous assez de talent


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour revenir sur Téléphone, beaucoup ont parié au moment de la séparation qu'Aubert/Kolinka s'en sortirait mieux que Bertignac/Corinne. Au final, il faut croire qu'ils avaient tous assez de talent


ben s'il s'en sont sortis pourquoi y rerentrer?

 y en a même qui coté sorties s'en sortaient bien  
note: demander à Carla ce qu'elle en pense


----------



## kisbizz (22 Février 2008)

j'ai pas trouvé de telephone dans mon itunes ....je passe


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

mode serieux 
(on va essayer)

les membres de Télephone ont régulierement rejoué ensemble  à titres divers ( souvent des concerts de charité ou invités surprises de concert de leurs bandes de potes)
mais ensemble , pas sous le nom de leur groupe défunt

là j'espère que c'est pour le plaisir de se retrouver et nonpas que  lié à une douteuse  operation revival avec CD de re-re-re reprises avec quelques nouveautés pour faire passer la chose


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> là j'espère que c'est pour le plaisir de se retrouver et nonpas que  lié à une douteuse  operation revival avec CD de re-re-re reprises avec quelques nouveautés pour faire passer la chose



Non, juste que les droits d'auteur doivent moins rapporter  



Amok a dit:


> Oui, années marquées par des textes hautement réprouvés par la morale.
> 
> _ Ca me déplairait pas que tu m'embrasses
> NA NA NA
> ...



On savait que tu étais vieux, mais là, c'est carrément gâteux  :love:


----------



## kisbizz (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, juste que les droits d'auteur doivent moins rapporter
> 
> 
> 
> On savait que tu étais vieux, mais là, c'est carrément gâteux  :love:



non !!!    

c'est toi qui est trop jeune tu ne peux  pas connaitre cette chermante Lio !!!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, juste que les droits d'auteur doivent moins rapporter


c'est peut etre un des éléments
Mais n'oublions pas qu'ils ont aussi des carrières  "hors Télephone" plutôt reussies (  musicien en solo, ecriture pour d'autres , producteur coproducteur)

le "reformage"peut être un coup business  ( re*fo*rmage pour le re- *fr*omage  )  ou une envie perso ou... un mélange


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> non !!!
> 
> c'est toi qui est trop jeune tu ne peux  pas connaitre cette chermante Lio !!!



çà faisait bien longtemps qu'on m'avait pas dit que j'étais _trop jeune_


----------



## kisbizz (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> çà faisait bien longtemps qu'on m'avait pas dit que j'étais _trop jeune_



oupssss , pardon....c'est vrai que avec tes 26 ans tu es sur le declin de la senilité


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> oupssss , pardon....c'est vrai que avec tes 26 ans tu es sur le declin de la senilité


bah
 tu sais à ce compte là  on commence le chemin vers la sénilité dés la conception .
C'est inexorable

( bon,  à part la chanteuse " Cher" , mais elle,l'obsédée de l'anti-age, elle doit avoir une névrose carabinée )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> oupssss , pardon....c'est vrai que avec tes 26 ans tu es sur le declin de la senilité


Ça, quand on est tourné sur son nombril et qu'on fait si peu attention à ce qui nous entoure, on peut pas tout voir&#8230; 

j'explique donc&#8230; 

gKatarn pourrait être ton père.

Quoi ? Quand même pas ?

Euh&#8230; pas loin quand même, si ?  



En tout cas, c'est le père de darktintin et de 3 autres monstres du même métal.


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> 3 autres monstres du même métal.



:afraid:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2008)

Outre Tintin, il y a deux autres monstres... le 3° est en fait UNE 3°, une chieuse donc


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Outre Tintin, il y a deux autres monstres... le 3° est en fait UNE 3°, une chieuse donc



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2008)

Eh oui, çà calme hein


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Eh oui, çà calme hein



Tu as du être un sacré enfoiré dans une vie précédente, pour payer comme ca... 

C'est con : tu faisais un garçon de plus et tu avais "Téléphone Junior".


----------



## kisbizz (23 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça, quand on* est tourné sur son nombril* et qu'on fait si peu attention à ce qui nous entoure, on peut pas tout voir
> 
> j'explique donc
> 
> ...





je vois que on est 2 mon cher ja sais tout 

gkatan et moi on a le meme ages.... il me semble 

et tu ne m'apprends  surement pas qui c'est ce petit genie  de tintin :rateau: 


par contre dis moi, je ne sais pas , pourquoi tu ne fais plus partie de ta  cherissime  armée ? 
on t'as viré  ?
t'es plus apte ?

quoi alors?


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Février 2008)

Salut les pin...  oups trompé de sujet.

Non rien

je repasserai


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Février 2008)

Purée mais téléphone c'est de la meeeeerrrrdeuh, y'a plus que les zombies ou les blondes monosyllabiques qui écoutent ça


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Eh oui, çà calme hein



euh ... je comprend pas ... vu ton avatar (qui les a jusque la) tu ne devrais plus pouvoir 



Sindanárië a dit:


> Purée mais téléphone c'est de la meeeeerrrrdeuh, y'a plus que les zombies ou les blondes monosyllabiques qui écoutent ça



c'est toujours mieux que tokio hotel


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh ... je comprend pas ... vu ton avatar (qui les a jusque la) tu ne devrais plus pouvoir


c'est vrai ça, on dirait un raton laveur amphibie en polystyrène  extrudé


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est vrai ça, on dirait un raton laveur amphibie en polystyrène  extrudé



tu n'imagine même pas a quel point ! un jour de l'ai vu en costume a mon taff   après ça, j'ai été obliger de finir les mojitos


----------



## Gwen (23 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Purée mais téléphone c'est de la meeeeerrrrdeuh, y'a plus que les zombies ou les blondes monosyllabiques qui écoutent ça



ben oui, mais quand t'es un Zombie a 20 ans, tu le reste a 40 ans... Bon, pour les blonde, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le bon public


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> par contre dis moi, je ne sais pas , pourquoi tu ne fais plus partie de ta  cherissime  armée ?
> on t'as viré  ?
> t'es plus apte ?
> 
> quoi alors?


Quand j'étais vert, je n'avais pas le droit de t'insulter. Il a fallut que je trouve une solution.

Mais non, même pas en rêve. On ne m'a pas viré  Les boules, hein ?


----------



## kisbizz (24 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Quand j'étais vert, je n'avais pas le droit de t'insulter. Il a fallut que je trouve une solution.
> 
> Mais non, même pas en rêve. *On ne m'a pas viré*  Les *boules*, hein ?



de noel ? :rateau: 

bah !!  alors t'es plus apte


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

Punaise&#8230; :affraid:

Doit plus rester beaucoup de foin dans l'Est&#8230;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2008)

*Les gens de l'est*
sont au moins aussi bien que les gens du Nord.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2008)

allllleeeez soyez pas chafouins


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> allllleeeez soyez pas chafouins



Au final, c'est assez téléphoné tout ça  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2008)

A noter quand même que si le leader du groupe Téléphone, Jean Louis Aubert (rien à voir avec le RER), pouvait utiliser un téléphone cellulaire à son domicile fixe, il faisait figure de favorisé par rapport au leader du groupe Noir Désir, Bertrand Quanta (rien à voir avec Max Planck) qui lui, ne pouvait pas utiliser de téléphone fixe dans sa cellule 

:rateau:


----------



## sc3fab (27 Février 2008)

Bon ba, que fait on ?   

On se chiffonne ou on envoie sur téléphone ?

Hormis les pollueurs de post et les guards est ce que cela vous parle la re-formation du groupe ?
(dans l'hygiaphone et tout le toutime, ok ! on a comprit)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> Bon ba, que fait on ?
> 
> On se chiffonne ou on envoie sur téléphone ?
> 
> Hormis les pollueurs de post et les gu&#8230;ards est ce que cela vous parle la re-formation du groupe ?


 
Non, non, _Anti-social _c'est Trust on te dit.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Février 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> Bon ba, que fait on ?
> 
> On se chiffonne ou on envoie sur téléphone ?
> 
> ...



Déjà, elle sort d'où cette info?
Parce qu'aux dernières nouvelles Corinne était quand même un peu brouillée avec les autres membres du groupe...


----------



## sc3fab (27 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déjà, elle sort d'où cette info?
> Parce qu'aux dernières nouvelles Corinne était quand même un peu brouillée avec les autres membres du groupe...



RTL2 la semaine dernière, depuis ils re-programment du Téléphone régulièrement.  

Pour Corinne, ils trouveront bien un arrangement histoire de faire une ou deux dates pour ramasser un bon chèque (il faut rester rationnel malgré tout ! :mouais: )

Quand on voit les Rolling Stone, ils ne peuvent plus s'encadrer mais ils arrivent à tourner encore ensemble, c'est la preuve que tout est possible  
(ATTENTION : je ne compare pas les Rolling Stone à Téléphone pour les posteurs fous  )


----------



## sc3fab (27 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, non, _Anti-social _c'est Trust on te dit.



Ouai j'ai compris pour toi c'est Trust    

As tu vu leur dernière apparition chez l'autre tache de Nagui, intéressant leur come-back, un concert, un DVD et un CD dans la foulée, sans filet. ( et evidement un très gros chèque au bout  )

Finalement ils ont tous le même but ces vieux


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Février 2008)

Ca marche pour les Who, ça marche pour Police, pour LEd Zep, pourquoi pas pour Téléphone et Trust?...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> Ouai j'ai compris pour toi c'est Trust
> 
> As tu vu leur dernière apparition chez l'autre tache de Nagui, intéressant leur come-back, un concert, un DVD et un CD dans la foulée, sans filet. ( et evidement un très gros chèque au bout  )
> 
> Finalement ils ont tous le même but ces vieux



tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les vieux?


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> Pour Corinne, ils trouveront bien un arrangement histoire de faire une ou deux dates pour ramasser un bon chèque (il faut rester rationnel malgré tout ! :mouais: )



Apparemment c'est fait. Mais elle n'avalera toujours pas...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

Bon, Téléphone se reforme.

Si c'est juste pour faire des concerts à rejouer leurs anciens tubes... Ils ont changé, nous aussi, les tentatives de retrouver les bons moments passés par leur reproduction à l'identique, 99% des fois c'est juste grotesque, pas trop de raison que ça le soit moins, cette fois.

Si c'est pour refaire des albums, pourquoi pas ?
Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'en parler tant qu'on à rien à se mettre dans les oreilles, mais bon...
Là encore, ils ont vieilli - ce que fait Auber aujourd'hui (pas mal) ou Bertignac (très bof) est quand même très éloigné de la hargne de leurs jeunes années - si c'est pour nous faire un groupe pop/rock insipide et (désolé du jeu de mot) téléphoné de plus, je ne vois pas où est le besoin (sinon pécunier).

Bref,
Voilà qui ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard et, hors pollueurs de posts et autre gu...ards (? je ne vois pas, c'est du français ?) aurait à peine mérité deux lignes dans "Actualités amusantes".

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

ou alors un message sur le répondeur... à la rigueur.


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2008)

quoi de plus normal qu'un dernier rappel pour un téléphone?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqS3vcXuwjU


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> Finalement ils ont tous le même but ces vieux



Oué, pareil : j'aimerais bien me reformer avec un GROS chq au bout


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> hors pollueurs de posts et autre gu...ards



D'abord, qui c'est ceux là ?


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ils ont changé, nous aussi



A part les cheveux moins longs et l'abandon des "Stan Smith", si peu....  Par contre, eux, ils ont pris un sacré coup de vieux !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, Téléphone se reforme.
> Voilà qui ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard et, hors pollueurs de posts et autre gu...ards (? je ne vois pas, c'est du français ?) aurait à peine mérité deux lignes dans "Actualités amusantes".
> Non ?


 
j'aurai raccroché plus tôt.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, *Téléphone* se reforme.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Un téléphone, deux lignes ? Groupées ?


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2008)

Merde, téléphone, c'est un souvenir. Déjà ours à l'époque : je me pointe dans une boum (vous savez, les vieux, ces trucs dans les garages avec la planche sur deux tréteaux, couverte de coca, de chips, où on embrassait les filles...). Et un abruti met "la bombe humaine".
Et là, tout le monde chante, connait les paroles. Moi non. Alors c'est bien fait pour leur gueule si tout le monde, aujourd'hui, se tamponne le sparadrap qu'ils se "reforment".
La vengeance se mange glacée.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> Bon ba, que fait on ?
> 
> On se chiffonne ou on envoie sur téléphone ?
> 
> ...


En attendant, sans les pollueurs de post et les gue...ards comme tu nous appelles, tu n'aurais manifestement intéressé personne.
Tu devrais au moins avoir la décence de remercier ceux qui font vivre un fil mort-né

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Merde, téléphone, c'est un souvenir. Déjà ours à l'époque : je me pointe dans une boum (vous savez, les vieux, ces trucs dans les garages avec la planche sur deux tréteaux, couverte de coca, de chips, où on embrassait les filles...). Et un abruti met "la bombe humaine".
> Et là, tout le monde chante, connait les paroles. Moi non. Alors c'est bien fait pour leur gueule si tout le monde, aujourd'hui, se tamponne le sparadrap qu'ils se "reforment".
> *La vengeance se mange glacée.*


C'est aussi un pain qui se mange chaud  Mais c'est un autre débat


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2008)

*TÉLÉPHONE çA ME RAPPELLE MA PREMIÈRE MEUF*
mais elle avait des tout petits lolos...

Alors donc, je n'écoute plus téléphone.


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *TÉLÉPHONE çA ME RAPPELLE MA PREMIÈRE MEUF*
> mais elle avait des tout petits lolos...



Il y a au moins un truc qui me rassure : ce n'était pas la même !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

Tu parles !!! La sienne devait être la petite fille de la tienne !  et encore, tu l'avais prise jeune, non ?


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Février 2008)

The "500" Desk Telephone du designer Henry Dreyfuss (1949)








(souvenirs)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Gaston y a l'téléfon qui son
Et y a jamais person qui y répond
Gaston y a l'téléfon qui son
Et y a jamais person qui y répond


Ceci était un message à caractère informatif.


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2008)

Bon z'avez pas fini de dauber sur ma jeunesse????   
Téléphone c'est intouchable! na! :mouais: 

Non mais! :modo:

Evidemment vous ne pouvez pas comprendre, y'avait même pas le début de la queue de la moindre souris du premier Mac et je passais mes nuits sur un Apple II Europlus à résoudre les énigmes de la Mystery House, un casque de Walkman sur les oreilles, La Bombe Humaine à fond les bananes (entre 2 petits Trust, Status Quo ou Kiss pour reposer un peu le neurone :rose: )

Bref moi je dis qu'en 2009 j'aurai 25 ans de moins! yeah!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Bref moi je dis qu'en 2009 j'aurai 25 ans de moins! yeah!



Ben ça t'f'rais encore 95 ans, et tu devrais quand même être couché à c't'heure 



Ah, mince, j'm'a gourré, c'est pas Momok


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Février 2008)

ah les émissions de téléphone

[youtube]ZM7CgwUcw38[/youtube]


----------



## koeklin (28 Février 2008)

Je sais pas si Téléphone c'est intouchable , bon j'etais pas spécialement fan d'eux à l'époque (plutôt new-wave anglaise) mais je trouve sympa qu'il rejouent leur titres ensemble.
Nous les plus anciens on a beau nous reprocher notre nostalgie à la c... et je le comprends, mais on les verra bien, les p'tits jeuns qui se foutent de nous actuellement sur ce fil, quand 25 ans ils  applaudiront la reformation de Tokyo Hotel.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Je sais pas si Téléphone c'est intouchable



Je dirais injoignable plutôt


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je dirais injoignable plutôt



ne quittez pas nous recherchons votre correspondant


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2008)

En tout cas ça prouve qu'ils n'ont pas raccroché


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2008)

au cas ou elle n'a pas encore été faites ... :



> *TELEPHONE se reforme*



-> TELEiPHONE ?? :rateau: :sleep: 

Bon sinon, groupe de tapettes un jour, groupe de tapettes toujours...  :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Février 2008)

Mais je croyait qu'il était mort, moi, l'autre là &#8212; à la tête du groupe &#8212; qui braillait comme un moteur de Traban et qui avait cette gueule de "Regard de truite, bouche de canard, Q.I. d'une Palourde ébouillantée ?


comment 'y s'appelait celui là ? :mouais:


----------



## sc3fab (28 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En tout cas ça prouve qu'ils n'ont pas raccroché


 

... et pour le rappel il n'y aura aucun souci ​


----------



## koeklin (28 Février 2008)

a m'étonnerait quand même qu'ils nous fasse le même numero qu'il y a vingt cinq ans



.... sinon ça sonnera dans le vide (à l'époque les numéros étaient à huit chiffres ...)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais je croyait qu'il était mort, moi, l'autre là  à la tête du groupe  qui braillait comme un moteur de Traban et qui avait cette gueule de "Regard de truite, bouche de canard, Q.I. d'une Palourde ébouillantée ?
> 
> 
> comment 'y s'appelait celui là ? :mouais:



Jean-Louis Charles de Gaulle Etoile


----------



## fredintosh (29 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Jean-Louis Charles de Gaulle Etoile



D'ailleurs, je préfère quand même le Aubert d'alors.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je préfère quand même le Aubert d'alors.



strepsil, il semble que tu sois enrhumé.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Février 2008)

et pour soigner ca un petit coup de vicks 
et Aubert camphre


----------



## clampin (18 Mars 2008)

Euh.... je me demande... Elle a fait quoi Corinne après l'arrêt de Téléphone ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2008)

Elle a raccroché


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2008)

clampin a dit:


> Euh.... je me demande... Elle a fait quoi Corinne après l'arrêt de Téléphone ?





gKatarn a dit:


> Elle a raccroché



Ce qui ne l'a pas empêché de décrocher :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2008)

pas si simple
elle a continué , avec des hauts des bas
Elle s'en cache pas ni sur son site ni dans son livre

site 100% dédié
http://macorine.free.fr/index2.htm
certaines pages sont difficiles à lire ( choix peu pratiques pour  le design)

( edit en forme lle modo du 77  )


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2008)

Elle a surtout participer a l'aventure Bertignac et le visiteurs qui selon moi avait le même son que téléphone alors de JL Aubert virait dans la chanson guimauve.


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Elle a surtout participer a l'aventure Bertignac et le visiteurs qui selon moi avait le même son que téléphone alors de JL Aubert virait dans la chanson guimauve.



Je l'aime bien le Bertignac des années 2000  Je suis allé à deux de ses concerts à Lyon, au Ninkasi et à l'amphithéatre de Fourvière


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2008)

un homme qui produit des mannequins en donnant de sa personne ne peut pas etre fondamentalement mauvais 
( épicurien ou coeur d'artichaut?)


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2008)

et surtout gros fan du Mac (j'avais échangé deux trois mots avec lui sur le sujet  il y a longtemps sur Carracho...)


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2008)

je confirme et c'et loin d'etre le seul musicosse ( ou producteur-ingé son).
certains sont, de fait,  des vendeurs /pubs ambulants Mac, parfois un matosse hallucinant
(  plusieurs macs , tables de mixages  couplées Mac sur 2 , 3 ecrans etc)

( bon pragmatiques , ils ont  un pc dans un coin pour les fichiers... qui les font iech)

j'en connais plus d'un qui de fait a contribué à des switchs  de musiciens branchés PC
genre le musicosse pc : _tu vas avoir un probleme pour bidouiller ce loop._
l'autre -sourire en coin - _ah?_
Et après quelques manips,  _et ca t'en penses quoi ?_ 
l'autre _euuuh , ca fait 2 semaines que je me casse les dents_
Et l'autre : _approche , tu vois là ?_ (  menu pomme)...
Et voilà
switch en vue


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et surtout gros fan du Mac (j'avais échangé deux trois mots avec lui sur le sujet  il y a longtemps sur Carracho...)



On voyait très bien les pommes allumées des gens dans la sono dans l'amphithéâtre de Fourvière.

Et je me souviens d'un concert de Marc Lavoine il y a deux ans à Lyon, ou un des musiciens avait son MacBookPro face au public. On pouvait tous bien voir la pomme


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2008)

gwen a dit:


> qui selon moi avait le même son que téléphone



Ça ne devait pas être pratique. Enfin, maintenant on peut choisir une sonnerie personnalisée pour chaque appelant


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et je me souviens d'un concert de Marc Lavoine il y a deux ans à Lyon, ou un des musiciens avait son MacBookPro face au public. On pouvait tous bien voir la pomme



Ah moi c'etait pendant un concert de The Young Gods + Dälek

Sauf qu'ils avaient mis du scotch sur les pommes


----------



## r e m y (24 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah moi c'etait pendant un concert de The Young Gods + Dälek
> 
> Sauf qu'ils avaient mis du scotch sur les pommes



Ils devaient être sponsorisé par une marque de scotch!

Cela dit, moi je préfère mettre du calva sur les pommes... :rose:


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2008)

juste en passant, Aubert est depuis très longtemps accro à Apple (depuis + de 20 ans) il fait de la mao et pourrait être parmis nous sur ce forum...

on a pu le croiser avec son groupe ou en tant que visiteur à l'apple expo Paris de nombreuses fois, mais peut-etre que tout celà à déjà été mentionné plus haut ?


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Mars 2008)

Le sujet sur les *E.T. c'est ici* steup


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

les "telephone" c'est extra
 

_Les moody blues qui s'en balancent
Cet ampli qui n'veut plus rien dire
Et dans la musique du silence
Une fille qui tangue et vient mourir

C'est extra
C'est extra
C'est extra
C'est extra_


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah moi c'etait pendant un concert de The Young Gods + Dälek
> 
> Sauf qu'ils avaient mis du scotch sur les pommes


et moi c'était John Zorn&#8230;   :rateau:


_chacun fait fait fait c'qui lui plait plait plait&#8230; 


n'empêche, BackCat a beau dire, il y a 7 ans, il y avait déjà des sujets àlacon comme celui-là&#8230; 

pour sindanarié : Jean-Louis Aubert, c'est pas un pote à ton chanteur aimé -> Raphäel (aka le beau-fils de Gérard Manset&#8230; )

Pascal : j'ai déjà cité cette chanson dans le sujet sur les ET 
_


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Pascal : j'ai déjà cité cette chanson dans le sujet sur les ET


Aaaah, en quelque sorte   les grands zesprits font les mêmes hypotheses averées.
( sans parler des collisions espace-temps univers paralelles  et autres  blagues à... 3 balles
_.On te donne troa balles_
....(et hop,   pirouette 100% in topic)...


----------



## misoruti (17 Mars 2010)

A ne pas manquer !!!

Dimanche 21 mars à 22h20 sur Virgin 17: En studio avec Louis Bertignac et les témoignages de Carla Bruni, Richard Kolinka, Joyce Jonathan... Après Obispo, Calogero et Marc Lavoine, cest au tour de Louis Bertignac douvrir les portes de son studio à Stéphane Basset.                                                                                                                                                                            

"En studio avec" est une série documentaire au concept inédit de décryptage musical, présenté par Stéphane Basset. Dans chaque épisode, un artiste reçoit Virgin 17 dans son studio denregistrement pour revenir sur sa carrière, dévoiler la façon dont il crée ses chansons, expliquer les secrets de fabrication de ses plus grands succès et interpréter ses plus grands tubes dans des versions inédites.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2010)

misoruti a dit:


> A ne pas manquer !!!
> 
> Dimanche 21 mars à 22h20 sur Virgin 17: En studio avec Louis Bertignac et les témoignages de Carla Bruni, Richard Kolinka, Joyce Jonathan... Après Obispo, Calogero et Marc Lavoine, cest au tour de Louis Bertignac douvrir les portes de son studio à Stéphane Basset.


Burdel! J'ai vomi mon déjeuner!


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Ce matin, à la radio, j'ai entendu une bonne nouvelle, le groupe TELEHONE se reforme, concert prévu au SDF en 2009.
> 
> Vos avis, vos impressions et surtout vos infos si vous avez !



ils avaient pas raccroché ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2010)

misoruti a dit:


> A ne pas manquer !!!
> 
> Dimanche 21 mars à 22h20 sur Virgin 17: En studio avec Louis Bertignac et les témoignages de Carla Bruni, Richard Kolinka, Joyce Jonathan... Après Obispo, Calogero et Marc Lavoine, cest au tour de Louis Bertignac douvrir les portes de son studio à Stéphane Basset.
> 
> "En studio avec" est une série documentaire au concept inédit de décryptage musical, présenté par Stéphane Basset. Dans chaque épisode, un artiste reçoit Virgin 17 dans son studio denregistrement pour revenir sur sa carrière, dévoiler la façon dont il crée ses chansons, expliquer les secrets de fabrication de ses plus grands succès et interpréter ses plus grands tubes dans des versions inédites.


Oooh !...
Une jolie pub


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

misoruti a dit:


> série documentaire au concept inédit de décryptage musical



Le verbiage du marketing télévisuel, ça en devient auto-parodique.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

misoruti a dit:


> "En studio avec" est une série documentaire au concept inédit de décryptage musical, présenté par Stéphane Basset. Dans chaque épisode, un artiste reçoit Virgin 17 dans son studio denregistrement pour revenir sur sa carrière, dévoiler la façon dont il crée ses chansons, expliquer les secrets de fabrication de ses plus grands succès et interpréter ses plus grands tubes dans des versions inédites.


 
Alors, Virgin 17, c'est le nouveau nom de Laurent Boyer ?
Dingue !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2010)

En parlant de téléphone,

je cherche un modèle DECT qui soit capable de faire du filtrage d'appels performant.

En fait, je voudrais pouvoir envoyer le spam téléphonique directement sur messagerie sans que cela ne me dérange à longueur de journées (après les numéros masqués, les 0123456789, voilà maintenant les 01 77)

Si quelqu'un sait où trouver un tel combiné fixe ?!


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> En parlant de téléphone,
> 
> je cherche un modèle DECT qui soit capable de faire du filtrage d'appels performant.
> 
> ...


oui, cela s'apelle une secrétaire


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> oui, cela s'apelle une secrétaire



Et vous êtes disponible à partir de quand ?


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Et vous êtes disponible à partir de quand ?


Je suis trop cher pour vous, mais ici vous trouverez le personnel adéquat et à des prix raisonnables.


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je suis trop cher pour vous, mais ici vous trouverez le personnel adéquat et à des prix raisonnables.




Vous êtes bien aimable de me renvoyer vers un site abordable, mais j'aurai préféré que celui-ci pointe vers du matériel performant plutôt que du personnel qualifié. J'ai peut-être mal compris votre première réponse mais inutile d'insister dans ce sens. Ma petite annonce est clairement énoncée pour que je ne la répète pas un seconde fois. Si d'aventure vous continuez à vous entêter en ce sens, vous me verrez dans l'obligation de réitérer ma demande&#8230;

Cordialement


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mars 2010)

moi, j'ai un truc qui marche super bien : mon nain (de 8 ans) décroche quand il est là : 9 fois sur 10, on lui raccroche au nez (ha ben oui, le marketing téléphonique n'a pas que ça à foutre, parler à un mioche...)... lui, il s'en fout, il adore décrocher et dire "Bonjour... c'est qui à l'appareil ?"...  :love:

Edith :


misoruti a dit:


> ...En studio avec&#8230; Louis Bertignac et les témoignages de Carla Bruni, Richard Kolinka, Joyce Jonathan... Après Obispo, Calogero et Marc Lavoine, c&#8217;est au tour de Louis Bertignac d&#8217;ouvrir les portes de son studio à Stéphane Basset...


Ho pitain, j'avais pas vu ça !!! :affraid: :affraid: ... arf, vivement 2012...


----------



## Dead head (20 Mars 2010)

Un fil sur Téléphone ?! Ces adolescents attardés qui n'ont jamais su écrire un texte ? 

_Je rêvais d'un autre monde
Où la terre était ronde
Où la lune était blonde
Et ma connerie, profonde_


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Mars 2010)

c'était un des rares groupes de rock français a être connu dans les 80's, et puis certains de leurs titres ont marqué cette époque.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> c'était un des rares groupes de rock français a être connu dans les 80's, et puis certains de leurs titres ont marqué cette époque.


 
T'avais TRUST aussi.
Eux, ils se sont reformés, mais bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> T'avais TRUST aussi.



Tu es sûr de ça ? Dans mon souvenir, Trust, c'était vers la même période que Magma, et aussi celle ou Martin Circus était encore un groupe de rock, et n'avait pas encore versé dans la variété, j'aurais plutôt dit les 70's que les 80's, non ?

EDIT : Remarque Téléphone, c'était la fin des 70's, en fait, leurs débuts !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es sûr de ça ? Dans mon souvenir, Trust, c'était vers la même période que Magma, et aussi celle ou Martin Circus était encore un groupe de rock, et n'avait pas encore versé dans la variété, j'aurais plutôt dit les 70's que les 80's, non ?
> 
> EDIT : Remarque Téléphone, c'était la fin des 70's, en fait, leurs débuts !


 
Leur premier album date de 79.
Moi, je les ai découverts en 84 avec le morceau "Idéal"


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> T'avais TRUST aussi.
> Eux, ils se sont reformés, mais bon...


Je confirme, la grande époque de Trust c'est le début des 80's avec Antisocial et Marche ou crève. Au collège où j'étais, t'étais un gros looser si t'avais pas un écusson Trust sur ton sac US 
Par contre la reformation euh... comment dire... Entre le guitariste qui tournait avec Johnny et Goldman et le chanteur qui soutenait Bayroux aux présidentielles...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2010)

Changement de référentiel, c'est tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2010)

A noter que cette petite confusion de ma part m'aura toujours permis de constater que contrairement à Téléphone et Trust, Magma ne s'est pas reformé, pour cause de non dissolution: ils sont toujours en activité, après &#8230; passez moi le boulier &#8230; 40 années passées de scène :affraid:, et malgré une dicographie assez éparpillée dans le temps. Je vais essayer d'écouter leurs productions récentes, histoire de voir si Christian Vander a toujours ce petit côté "Kevin Ayer" qui me plaisait bien chez lui !


----------



## ÉB (24 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vais essayer d'écouter leurs productions récentes, histoire de voir si Christian Vander a toujours ce petit côté "Kevin Ayer" qui me plaisait bien chez lui !



En tout cas, sur scène, avec les musicos et "choristes" qu'il a autour de lui, ça dépote


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je confirme, la grande époque de Trust c'est le début des 80's avec Antisocial et Marche ou crève. Au collège où j'étais, t'étais un gros looser si t'avais pas un écusson Trust sur ton sac US
> Par contre la reformation euh... comment dire... Entre le guitariste qui tournait avec Johnny et Goldman et le chanteur qui soutenait Bayroux aux présidentielles...



Soutenir Bayrou, c'est Antisocial ?

Je vais demander à iDuck, tiens... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Soutenir Bayrou, c'est Antisocial ?


 
Ouais, dans les deux cas, t'as plus d'amis et tout le monde te regarde comme si t'étais le vilain petit canard (iDuck, si tu nous r'garde...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> iDuck, si tu nous r'garde...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2010)

il nous regardait.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

Mais c'était bien le téléphone.  




Ah non c'est les Thugs,


[YOUTUBE]rsf_8Q8b6tw[/YOUTUBE]


En fait, c'était qui Téléphone ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2010)

:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Mars 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> En fait, c'était qui Téléphone ?


un groupe qui faisait la tournée des bals des pompiers


----------



## r e m y (27 Mars 2010)

Ce qu'il y avait de génial avec Téléphone, c'est que Jean-Louis Aubert chantait tellement faux, que l'orsqu'on avait 20 ans au début des années 80, on n'avait pas peur de prendre 2 guitares, une basse, une batterie et de chanter du Téléphone au fond du garage (voir dans les boums du samedi soir....)

Bon cela dit, pour celui qui devait se taper les riffs de Bertignac.... c'était un peu plus coton!

Juste pour vous donner une idée de ce que ça pouvait donner:





La Bombe Humaine
Fleur de ma Ville
Crache ton Venin
Faits Divers

(avec votre serviteur à la batterie   et pour tout vous avouer, notre groupe se nommait Distorsion... on se demande pourquoi.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce qu'il y avait de génial avec Téléphone, c'est que Jean-Louis Aubert chantait tellement faux, que l'orsqu'on avait 20 ans au début des années 80, on n'avait pas peur de prendre 2 guitares, une basse, une batterie et de chanter du Téléphone au fond du garage (voir dans les boums du samedi soir....)
> 
> Bon cela dit, pour celui qui devait se taper les riffs de Bertignac.... c'était un peu plus coton!
> 
> ...



L'ingé son aussi, c'était kekchose


----------



## r e m y (27 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'ingé son aussi, c'était kekchose




Il faut savoir que c'était un enregistrement live (on animait les bals du samedi soir de l'école) sur K7audio, K7 que j'ai retrouvée et numérisée 20 ans après...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2010)

C'est fou comme tout ça, avec le recul, me fait encore préferer La Souris Déglinguée... Et pourtant Taï Luc écrivait aussi comme une burne...

[YOUTUBE]sNaF85Jwdrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------

